# I was ordained as an elder today



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2010)

This morning I was odained as a RE @ Sovereign Community Church, PCA. This was so that I might better serve the group (Moncton Community Fellowship) as it transitions into a full church plant over the next few months. And in this period while I am transitioning into full-time ministry & ordination.

So I would be grateful for your prayers at this time.


----------



## Herald (Feb 28, 2010)

Kevin, may the Lord give you wisdom and grace as your serve His people.


----------



## TimV (Feb 28, 2010)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berean (Feb 28, 2010)

Herald said:


> Kevin, may the Lord give you wisdom and grace as your serve His people.


 
 and


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 28, 2010)

Herald said:


> Kevin, may the Lord give you wisdom and grace as your serve His people.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 28, 2010)

Praises and prayers, brother. May the Lord richly bless your ministry.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 28, 2010)

May you grow ever deeper in the Word of God, in grace and knowledge of our Lord, that you might have real spiritual food, real substance for the Lord's people.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 28, 2010)

Praise the Lord!,great news for your family and church,blessings to all Kevin!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 1, 2010)

Kevin said:


> This morning I was odained as a RE @ Sovereign Community Church, PCA. This was so that I might better serve the group (Moncton Community Fellowship) as it transitions into a full church plant over the next few months. And in this period while I am transitioning into full-time ministry & ordination.
> 
> So I would be grateful for your prayers at this time.


 
So was I.

Looks like we share an Ordination date.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 1, 2010)

Praying for you both.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2010)

That is great news Ben! God bless.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Kevin.

It's interesting, we did ordination of 2 officers (1 deacon, 1 elder) and installation of 6 officers (3 deacons, 2 elders) at one corporate worship service yesterday (Lord's Day). In the earlier service, a few other officers were ordained or installed.

It was beautiful to watch. Our system was explained, Scripture was expounded, and the process very carefully done in accord with our Book of Church Order. At the end of corporate worship, the congregation is given chance to greet, encourage and receive their new officers, deacons and elders.

These ordinances, ordination and installation are solemn occasions, and teach and exemplify to the covenant community. It is a part of what we believe and confess as a denomination.

I was once again struck by our vows:



> Presbyterian Church in America
> 
> Ordination and Installation
> 24-6. The day having arrived, and the Session being convened in the
> ...



Two things seemed to stand out in these ordinances of worship:

They are holy vows, taken in God's name, with many witnesses. 

1) If we come to disagree with our system of doctrine (Westminster Standards), we must come forward to session immediately and not faction.
2) We freely receive and will obey and follow our polity (Book of Church Order), which is governance of the church through elders and deacons.

We live in a time where many oaths casually, God does not.



> Ecclesiastes 5:4
> 
> 4When thou vowest a vow unto God, defer not to pay it; for he hath no pleasure in fools: pay that which thou hast vowed.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Mar 1, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I was odained as a RE @ Sovereign Community Church, PCA. This was so that I might better serve the group (Moncton Community Fellowship) as it transitions into a full church plant over the next few months. And in this period while I am transitioning into full-time ministry & ordination.
> ...


 
So - congratulations to you both! 
Vaya con Dios


----------

